# Lynskey



## bikerron (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi, does anyone have any experience with the Lynskey brand of titanium bikes? I recently got mine, and have seen only 1 other Lynskey ever. I was riding every bike I could get my hands on, and had decided on titanium as the frame material of choice after all sorts of carbon and aluminum, and had actually decided on a Litespeed from all the test rides I did. I discovered this Lynskey bunch, who actually started and ran Litespeed for several years, sold out for some reason, and got back in business. They wanted to get into the custom frame business, to do really awesome bikes like the custom Harley Davidson motorcycle bunch. They are truly beautiful bikes. After checking into them, and found that they would do just exactly what I had in mind, I decided to go with them, and have a custom bike built just for me. Cost was about the same as buying a standard bike, and I got something that fits me and my needs perfectly. I'm pretty impressed with the results and am awfully glad I decided to go that route.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I have an older Litespeed that still has the Lynskey name signed on the chainstay. Does that count?

I have heard about the family returning to the the bike buisness, but have not checked them out yet. I will do so. Maybe it will be my next roadbike.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

bikerron said:


> Hi, does anyone have any experience with the Lynskey brand of titanium bikes? I recently got mine, and have seen only 1 other Lynskey ever. I was riding every bike I could get my hands on, and had decided on titanium as the frame material of choice after all sorts of carbon and aluminum, and had actually decided on a Litespeed from all the test rides I did. I discovered this Lynskey bunch, who actually started and ran Litespeed for several years, sold out for some reason, and got back in business. They wanted to get into the custom frame business, to do really awesome bikes like the custom Harley Davidson motorcycle bunch. They are truly beautiful bikes. After checking into them, and found that they would do just exactly what I had in mind, I decided to go with them, and have a custom bike built just for me. Cost was about the same as buying a standard bike, and I got something that fits me and my needs perfectly. I'm pretty impressed with the results and am awfully glad I decided to go that route.


Congrats on your purchase. Just type in Lynskey in the search function and you'll come up with tons of posts. :thumbsup:


----------

